# I know this will get ppofed but a warning



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

If anyone here is contacted by a member of the forum living in FL whose user name mentions another state, you're welcome to PM me. I doubt he's trying to find another patsy but who knows?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

lmao!! that narrows it down!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought your name was katy, Not another Patsy? lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Come to think oabout it. I never physically knew a gal named patsy.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

gaucli said:


> lmao!! that narrows it down!!


If he's contacted you, it would make sense. He was, like the last 1 outed, a member in good standing on HT. He started a thread about making money on a small farm and bragged about his success. I saw his books so I know the truth; he read a lot and dreamt but preferred to live off of women rather than work. Seeing a nice lady from FL posting today prompted me to post this. (Yes, I misspelled poof in the title--I'm that concerned that he might "hit" again.)


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Seems to be the normal operating procedures of these con men. They talk a good talk but have nothing to back it up. Hopefully you outing him will help others to not be taken in by this person.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Another mystery can I get another hint


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

No but I have an extra Scooby snack-Want the recipe?

http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink528.html


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Ugh woman I already told u an your silly bread recipes once. If I made bread u would be doing it wrong


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Are you sure he lives in Florida?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it the same guy that has face n nose? Does he where shirts with phants? Is he go to place with the people? Cause if it is that person I have no idea who u are talking about


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

There are definitely men (and I use the term "men" lightly) out there looking for a sugar momma...they are pretty easy to figure out. Homeless, no employment, broken down car, etc.
Glad you did figure it out and can warn others. I know of one myself, but most women here have been warned about him already.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I like a good mystery too but need more clues.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

K Can you please clear your PM s?


----------



## seedsavergal (Jan 12, 2012)

Katy I tried to pm you but its full :-(


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, color me clueless! Will you PM me, Katy?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

OMG Drama! Is this a new member or an old member? We need a hint, there are 50 states and a lot of people with their state in their name.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

that was gonna sell his house in Ohio and move to CR? If not, I haven't a clue.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i thought i knew but not sure now. if it's the same guy you were trying to get away from and eventually succeeded Katy then yes i know. he was a member but i didn't think he was still here. ~Georgia.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Add me to the clueless!

Even though I have a state in my name, I know it's not me because I have the wrong body parts.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> There are definitely men (and I use the term "men" lightly) out there looking for a sugar momma...they are pretty easy to figure out. Homeless, no employment, broken down car, etc. ...


Whew! Glad my van is still running, I ALMOST fell into that category! LOL! :run:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

If it's raining sugar mommas, might as well get one.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

What about Sugah Daddies?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not much interested in that. But, some of my best friends are gray.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Me either, I kinda like making my own money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't like making my own. I don't like spending my own. I just like knowing it's there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

A woman asked me "How do you make a living?" and I told her "I grow food and eat it" Then she ask "how do you make your house payments?" And I told her "I paid for the house as I built it with insurance money from the house that burned down" and she was like "How do you pay your electric bill and stuff" And I told her " I have it set up on automatic withdrawal" And she finally asked me "Where does the money come from?" And I told her, "The bank, I guess" And she got really exasperated and ask me, "Well, how much do you have in the bank?" And I told her "Enough to pay the bills" And she was like "You're really confusing to talk to, you know that?" Well, may be. So she ask "How did you get the money to put in the bank to pay the bills?" And I told her, "I worked for it, why?"
What a knucklehead.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Can I please be one of the ppl who are told of the scammers in advance and upfront, since I am the one easily fooled?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

GP Good to see you have a sense of humor :walk:


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Now I'm sad. No one tried to mooch off me. Maybe it was because of my extensive creeper checklist.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> Add me to the clueless!
> 
> Even though I have a state in my name, I know it's not me because I have the wrong body parts.


Oh baby, you have all the _right_ parts.........


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

tinknal said:


> Oh baby, you have all the _right_ parts.........


Hehehe!! 

That was funny!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

mountainwmn said:


> Now I'm sad. No one tried to mooch off me. Maybe it was because of my extensive creeper checklist.


I think you should post that checklist!!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

katydidagain said:


> If anyone here is contacted by a member of the forum living in FL whose user name mentions another state, you're welcome to PM me. I doubt he's trying to find another patsy but who knows?



OMG, my user name has a state in it!!! But. But. But!!!

Oh, it's okay! I'm not in Florida <Sigh>


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ardie/WI said:


> OMG, my user name has a state in it!!! But. But. But!!!


But but but....I doubt you are looking for a Sugar Momma, Ardie!!!! 
I highly doubt you are a suspect, but who knows???? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Are y'all crazy? Am I the only one who remembers everything? For crying out loud, the state was ****(Mr Zong you know we disapprove of you doing this. Please cease and desist)


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

PM box cleared. 

Yes, I'd love a copy of that list, too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Oh baby, you have all the _right_ parts.........


Not for you though Tink:nana:, your wife wouldn't approve.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmmm...I think I put that creeper list on here somewhere before. Only problem is it's so extensive that not too many pass the test.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am not easily fooled being a retired cop, but I too have been taken a time or two. I appreciate the warning and will continue to use caution. KC


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

Oh Oh Oh !!! I know I know lol but im not tellin lol!!! And I almost live in Florida !! LOL!!


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

There's Sugar Momma's ?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Bandit, I doubt that you'd find too many on this board.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> There are definitely men (and I use the term "men" lightly) out there looking for a sugar momma...they are pretty easy to figure out. Homeless, no employment, broken down car, etc.
> Glad you did figure it out and can warn others. I know of one myself, but most women here have been warned about him already.


There are just as many women who come to sites as this looking for sugar daddies and both genders tend to use the same cutesy terms like "just want a like minded soul mate" . "that special someone to share my dreams" and a dozen others to test the waters for their perfect mark.

Thats why I have warned participants numerous times to first consider boards as this as primarily for simple question an answer purposes and if folks do decide to eventually cross the barrier between cyber world to real world to not put any more value in the cyber contact than you would a real world introduction for a blind date.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, Shrek. Both men and women can be users....


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

Can i b a mooch just once ? LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

mountainwmn said:


> Now I'm sad. No one tried to mooch off me. Maybe it was because of my extensive creeper checklist.


I never worried about checklists. I have a standing preventive maintenance program.

I look dumb, act foolish, and talk nonsense. 

Oh My God! I'm the village idiot!


----------

